# The Littermates



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

Hank, you done mighty good with these. Proud to own these two heirloom blades. Click on the picture for a better view of these two masterpieces.

@godogs57


----------



## godogs57 (May 21, 2020)

They sure are pretty...love that old steel. Thanks for the good words Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

godogs57 said:


> They sure are pretty...love that old steel. Thanks for the good words Nick.




The top Sister got blood on it the second day I had it. Gonna have to wait till October to blood the other Lady.


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Hank, you done mighty good with these. Proud to own these two heirloom blades. Click on the picture for a better view of these two masterpieces.


Trade you a green Rapala for one of them...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> Trade you a green Rapala for one of them...




No.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 21, 2020)

Those two have been my favorites so far.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2020)

Fine looking blades!


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No.


But it catches fish. You got two knives, why you being greedy? Your poor brother might need a knife too.


----------



## bear claw (May 21, 2020)

I like the antler handle alot. How long is the blade on it?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

RoosterTodd said:


> But it catches fish. You got two knives, why you being greedy? Your poor brother might need a knife too.




I`ll send you a flint flake and an obsidian flake.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

bear claw said:


> I like the antler handle alot. How long is the blade on it?




Both blades are about 3 inches.


----------



## trad bow (May 21, 2020)

You have a beautiful set of knifes Nic. Definitely heirloom quality.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

Here`s the stories on both of them.

https://forum.gon.com/threads/little-bitty-file-knife.966677/ 

https://forum.gon.com/threads/canadian-skinner-file-knife.967479/


----------



## Horns (May 21, 2020)

Got toe mighty. You are an incredibly lucky fella. Both of those are top notch


----------



## turkeykirk (May 21, 2020)

Those sure are nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2020)

turkeykirk said:


> Those sure are nice!




Thanks, Mike, and everybody. My weaknesses are well made knives and tomahawks, fine single shot rifles, and Redheaded Ladies.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Mike, and everybody. My weaknesses are well made knives and tomahawks, fine single shot rifles, and Redheaded Ladies.



All good choices!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 21, 2020)

Fine blades of steel, beautiful craftsmanship and style to boot.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 21, 2020)

Great looking blades. I’m sure you’ll get years of enjoyable service from them.


----------



## wvdawg (May 21, 2020)

Perfect size and look fantastic!


----------



## Hoss (May 21, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Mike, and everybody. My weaknesses are well made knives and tomahawks, fine single shot rifles, and Redheaded Ladies.



Well good choices Nic, but I think you’ve got the order wrong.  I believe the last item is actually first.

Fine looking blades.

Hoss


----------



## blakely (May 21, 2020)

Hoss said:


> Well good choices Nic, but I think you’ve got the order wrong.  I believe the last item is actually first.
> 
> Fine looking blades.
> 
> Hoss



Saving the best for last. I've been married to a redhead since 1989. Wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## bullgator (May 22, 2020)

Awesome looking blades!


----------



## antharper (May 23, 2020)

Beautiful knives and craftsmanship !


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2020)

@godogs57  made me a custom sheath for the Canadian skinner littermate that fits it to a T. Many thanks, Hank! You done mighty good!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 1, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> @godogs57  made me a custom sheath for the Canadian skinner littermate that fits it to a T. Many thanks, Hank! You done mighty good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking set up there Nic!


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 1, 2020)

Get her bloody Nick!


----------

